#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [新聞] 世界上最美麗的木乃伊

## 夜狼

這可以放在這嗎？〈懷疑..

據說在義大利，有些教堂就是標準的『木乃伊教堂』

裡面全都是『人』〈很像活的...

而這位小女孩，也有一個故事

女孩在兩歲時，因生了一場大病而死亡，他的母親為了讓她保持原來的樣子

請了一個在當時十分有名的醫生，那名醫生完完全全的讓女孩保持了本來的樣子

可惜的是，那名醫生並沒有將如何把女孩的身體保持的那麼完整的方法，遺留下來

而女孩的身體也確實依照他母親的希望，完完整整的保持了將近兩百多年，至今

女孩的身體依舊完整的保存在義大利的某間教堂內〈忘了叫啥名了....〈被毆！！

----------


## 洛思緹

好美的木乃伊.....(驚
這比中國那個(是中國?)已經過世很久卻保存很好的的阿婆還要美麗(爆)
看來製做成木乃伊比上面那個還要好(點頭

----------


## 影佐．限

> 這比中國那個(是中國?)已經過世很久卻保存很好的的*阿婆*還要美麗(爆)


(請注意上面粗體字)
我噴笑了XDDD
雖然的確是阿婆沒錯.......

這這這這......這究竟該怎麼弄啊?
我當初一看還以為這張是畫出來的(炸

----------


## 沃飛爾

飛爾找到了：

義大利西西里島的Palermo地區有座Capuchins` Catacombs寺院。Capuchins` Catacombs寺院「進住」眾多木乃伊的原由是在1599年，當時一位地方神父為讓眾人可以瞻仰一位聖僧的容顏，並在他死後為其祈禱
故將其製作成木乃伊，結果後來當地很多居民紛紛仿效，將其親人「如法炮製」加以緬懷，所以該座寺院就聚集眾多「不朽」的人們。


...............
嗯嗯！那位馬王堆的阿婆不算是的刻意做出的木乃伊
（中國人雖然致力於保存屍體，但卻沒有刻意做成木乃伊的想法和技術.....乾屍是大忌）

馬王堆是因為除了棺墎超厚外，外加隔絕性好（良好的隔絕）
還有當初在製作時好像加入了什麼液體（資料上說是酒），後來液體意外變質成防腐劑（沒料到會變成防腐劑）
所以保存到現在

..............................................
之後也有陸陸續續出土類似的遺體保存良好的案例
其中有一個是他在墓穴裡鋪了傳說中的仙丹（辰砂＝朱砂＝硫化汞 ）
東晉 葛洪煉丹術參考書『抱朴子 』，練出的鬼東西的成份是俗稱辰砂的『硫化汞』....吃了會汞中毒，專傷神經會看到幻覺變神經病
（仙丹是重金屬的混和物，以奇蹟金屬：水銀  為基底，然後加入金、銀、銅....等認為會長壽的礦物在酣鍋練成）
.................
那個木乃伊因為地下水的入侵
水和辰砂混和變成辰砂液體，泡住整個身體保存至今.......（塵沙有殺菌效果）



順帶一題：
東晉葛洪算是一位超級天才

集醫學家、博物學家和製藥化學家，煉丹術家，著名的道教人士...於一身
其在中國哲學史、醫藥學史以及科學史上都也有很高的地位

葛洪所著的『肘後方』......顧名思義就是在手肘的後面（書很小的意似）
為世上最早的隨身急救百科全書

可以在危急時，日常會遇到的內科急症，兼及外傷、寄生蟲病等
所收集的方劑，多是經驗有效，採藥方便、便宜。而且此書的卷不多，可以繫在肘後，作為救急之用，故取名為《肘後救卒方》。其方劑都是取自民間，結合自身經驗所成。

後經陶宏景增補，名為《補闕肘後百一方》。金朝楊用道再次增補，遂成今本《肘後備急方》。
.................
他所做的『抱朴子 』為道教煉丹、符籙百科全書

詳細記載煉丹、畫符的方式和方法

----------


## 米果斯

比我年紀還要大上好幾倍的小朋友(炸

保存的還真好壓=W=

至少那位小女孩不難看QWQ

睡了200多年了 也該起來了吧@@((被托走

----------


## 夜狼

> 飛爾找到了：
> 
> 義大利西西里島的Palermo地區有座Capuchins` Catacombs寺院。Capuchins` Catacombs寺院「進住」眾多木乃伊的原由是在1599年，當時一位地方神父為讓眾人可以瞻仰一位聖僧的容顏，並在他死後為其祈禱
> 故將其製作成木乃伊，結果後來當地很多居民紛紛仿效，將其親人「如法炮製」加以緬懷，所以該座寺院就聚集眾多「不朽」的人們。


對！沒錯！就是這個！

感謝沃飛爾！！

----------


## 夜狼

> 這比中國那個(是中國?)已經過世很久卻保存很好的的阿婆還要美麗(爆)



阿婆？可以給我看看嗎？〈興奮！！

恩....不過要怎給我看呀....〈無奈...

----------


## 極地尋找

木乃伊可以有這種圓圓的感覺(眼)真的非常少見呢~
(起碼我就是第一次看見這樣有"料"的木乃伊就是)

不過呀...說真,如果把活人(在睡覺時)都在一起,當"他們"都醒了(驚)

會有什麼結果呢-w-?(其代其代...)

----------


## 沃飛爾

> 這比中國那個(是中國?)已經過世很久卻保存很好的的阿婆還要美麗(爆)
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 阿婆？可以給我看看嗎？〈興奮！！
> 
> 恩....不過要怎給我看呀....〈無奈...


那位阿婆？
是湖南長沙出土，中國西漢初期長沙國丞相、侯利倉及其家屬的墓
裡面出土的千年女屍為利倉的夫人  *辛追*
馬王堆的出土，對於漢初社會有深刻的了解，裡面出土了大量的刺繡、青銅器、工藝品、陶俑.....等
其中最出名的算是一幅畫有天地人，漢人生死世界觀的帛畫
http://www.chinabaike.com/article/Up...1713847762.jpg
.......................................
出土的遺體因為長期泡在液體裡（無意間形成的防腐劑），所以浮腫....看起來像阿婆

辛追出土樣（膽小勿看）
http://www.goutx.com/bbs/attachments...26BqqIo7iz.jpg

這是用電腦復原之後的模樣
http://hk.huaxia.com/zt/jl/08-052/im.../20/330834.jpg

馬王堆資料：
*維基百科*
http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%A9%...B1%89%E5%A2%93

----------


## 夜狼

辛追出土樣（膽小勿看）
http://www.goutx.com/bbs/attachments...26BqqIo7iz.jpg


ㄏ..ㄏ..本人覺得沒有很可怕耶...反而絕得蠻好笑的〈憋笑...

不過！真的很謝謝你，找給我看！〈鞠躬..

----------


## 風痕_狼

> 好美的木乃伊.....(驚
> 這比中國那個(是中國?)已經過世很久卻保存很好的的阿婆還要美麗(爆)
> 看來製做成木乃伊比上面那個還要好(點頭


不愧是美麗的阿婆!~

臉還有點紅通通的
真的不敢相信

----------


## 殘夜

....外表也保存的太好啦吧= ="
簡直可以說是活死人了
感覺她好像只是睡著了而已....

----------


## wingwolf

哇哦，保存得好好噢
肉肯定還有彈性
捏~~ [被炸飛~~~~~

這個確實要比馬王堆那位好看多了
（喂，人家保存時間都少那麽幾百年）




> 這比中國那個(是中國?)已經過世很久卻保存很好的的*阿婆*還要美麗(爆)


這個……我也噴了  :Shocked:  
雖然我想到的是另一個“阿婆”啊……
話說阿婆的《羅傑疑案》我才看了三分之一就不知道放哪兒去了……
（跑題ing，炸——）

----------

